
Missing Piece of Antikythera Mechanism Found on Aegean Seabed - sycdan
https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-missing-piece-of-antikythera-mechanism-found-on-aegean-seabed-1.6640779
======
btown
Non-paywall link:
[https://outline.com/https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.pre...](https://outline.com/https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-
missing-piece-of-antikythera-mechanism-found-on-aegean-seabed-1.6640779)

This reminds me of one of my favorite YouTube channels, Clickspring: an
inspiring clockmaker and machinist who's currently documenting a full
reproduction of the Antikythera Mechanism:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML4tw_UzqZE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML4tw_UzqZE)
. Highly recommend for anyone who is fascinated by the care that goes into
handmade mechanical devices.

